# Sieste



## Nany88 (12 Septembre 2022)

Slt les filles. 
J accueille une nouvelle petite depuis 2 semaines, un Bb 7 mois  qui dort ds les bras et bercé, les parents non jamais laisser Bb s'endormir seul ou le laisser pleurer car il hurle trees fort et ont peur de ces pleure... Oui oui il ont peur... 
Depuis avril que j'ai rencontré ce pe je leur est dit de bien ce détacher de toute ces mauvaise habitude car moi je ne pourrais reproduire cela car j'en garde 4.... 

Arriver en septembre la maman me dit qu'elle n'a pas réussi.... En 5mois elle n'a pas réussi... 
RÉSULTAT Bb ne dort casiement jamais et est très agiter car fatigué. 
Je le met sur transat parfois il s'endort parfois non.... 
Avez vous eu ce genre de pb 
Je pense pas continuer car le pe a l'aire de prendre à la merger le pb, et ne fait pas d effort à la maison pour qu'il prenne de bonne habitudes


----------



## booboo (12 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
cela ne fait que deux semaines.
Certains enfants ont besoin de plus de temps pour s'adapter chez nous, surtout concernant le sommeil.
Pour les parents, ils font ce qu'ils veulent et surtout ce qu'ils peuvent avec leur enfant.
Déjà ils sont honnêtes avec vous, parce qu'ils pourraient très bien vous dire qu'ils ont fait comme vous le souhaitiez et le résultat serait le même.
Cette petite fille aurait quand même du mal à dormir chez vous.
De part mon expérience, notamment avec une petite fille en co-dodo, allaitée exclusivement, une maman ultra - angoissée, etc... et bien la maman a continué à faire ce qu'elle voulait chez elle.
Par contre, j'ai accompagné sa fille dans l'apprentissage du sommeil. Ça a été long, j'ai testé pleins de choses, mais elle a réussi à s'endormir seule, et à faire de très bonnes siestes chez moi. 
Le maitre mot c'est la patience et l'accompagnement en douceur.


----------



## liline17 (12 Septembre 2022)

Dites à la maman d'accompagner dans le sommeil son enfant, sans le prendre dans les bras, en lui caressant le front, ou tout autre façon qui pourrait aider, chantonner, etc.... mais l'enfant dans son lit.
Il ne s'agit pas de le laisser hurler, mais de trouver une autre méthode, plus légère.
Est ce que l'enfant s'endort dans la poussette?


----------



## assmatzam (12 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Au bout de juste 2 semaines il est tout à fait normal que cette petite n'est pas encore acquis le lâcher prise sans la présence d'une tierce personne nécessaisse à l'endormissement

Les pleurs sont normals
Il va falloir vous armer de patience


----------



## angèle1982 (12 Septembre 2022)

Juste un mot la faute aux parents pauvre petite !!! perso je ne fais pas d'effort si eux de leur côté persiste dans leurs mauvaises habitudes !!!


----------



## Griselda (12 Septembre 2022)

Je rejoins booboo.

Maintenant il t'appartient de ne pas vouloir accorder ce temps, cette patience, ce d'autant plus que tu t'occupe de 3 autres loulous.
Tu as averti dès le départ de ta façon de voir les choses, en toute transparence.
Les Parents sont eux aussi très honnêtes et c'est une très bonne chose.
Si tu n'arrives ni à aider ces Parents à aider leur bébé et que tu ne peux ou ne veux accorder de ton temps, ton energie pour aider ce bébé avec qui oui il est possible que ça dure plus longtemps (mais c'est pas sur!), oui il faudra, dans l’intérêt de tout le monde, guider les Parents vers le choix d'une autre AM que toi. Une qui n'a que 1 ou 2 autres enfants, une qui a envie de prendre ce temps là.
Perso, un Parent qui me dit "qu'il a peur des cris de son bébé", je lui demanderais ce qu'il y a d'effrayant? De quoi ont ils peur au juste? Sans jugement car ils doivent avoir leur raison. Quand on aura dénoué cette question, tout sera facilité. Mais en tant qu'AM tu as le droit de ne pas vouloir prendre cette place de guide.

Il faut quand même dire qu'il y a 30 ans un Parent qui ne laissait pas son bébé crier tout seul était un mauvais parent car il se rendait esclave de son bébé, l’empêchait d'être autonome, était trop fusionnel.
Aujourd'hui si tu laisse crier, ne serait ce que 5 minutes ton bébé tu es un mauvais parent parce que tu n'es pas à l'écoute du besoin du bébé d'être porté, rassuré.
Peut être que leur peur est celle du jugement? Celle de faire du mal à leur bébé en le laissant crier? Peut être ont ils eut une éducation TRES sévère et ont peur de faire de même en laissant bébé s'endormir seul? C'est difficile d'être Parent... Et c'est difficile d'être AM...


----------



## angèle1982 (12 Septembre 2022)

La petite soeur de mon petit bonhomme qui est née début aout fait pratiquement déjà ses nuits tout se passe bien elle boit dort super bien et fait des sourires !!! alors qd je lis ici tous les problèmes liés aux pleurs et donc par boule de neige de sommeil je me pose la question de ce que ces nouveaux parents font mal ? l'éducation se fait au berceau point barre alors vos belles phrases c'est super mais quand une ass mat qui accueille plusieurs enfants parfois 4 en même temps elle ne peut pas se permettre de remettre tout comme il le faut si les parents ne font aucun effort !!! maintenant il y a les bébés qui ont d'autres problèmes de digestion ou autre soucis de santé je ne dis pas le contraire mais la plupart du temps c'est qd bien même la "faute" des parents qui ne les laissent pas pleurer qui les prennent à bras sans arrêt dans les bras et les y font dormir la place d'un bébé est dans son lit dès le départ ... sur ce je vais passer pour une mauvaise nounou mais je m'en moque !!!


----------



## Chantou1 (12 Septembre 2022)

Idem Booboo 

ce genre de parents ne veulent pas comprendre l’erreur qu’ils font, il faut faire avec et TANT PIS pour eux.

Autrement l’enfant chez vous va comprendre que c’est différent et vous obtiendrez « satisfaction »

Même à 2/3 ans ces mêmes parents continuent le cododo …. La c’est ingérable donc on s’en fou … l’essentiel est que chez nous ça se passe bien.

2 semaines c’est JUST donc être patiente et même pourquoi pas SI cela est possible … dans une chambre où il y a un lit pour adulte … rester près de l’enfant … et après elle s’endort.

Du vécu 😉


----------



## booboo (12 Septembre 2022)

J'ai 4 enfants en accueil depuis presque 15 ans, et j'ai toujours estimé que cet apprentissage du sommeil faisait parti de mon rôle pour l'enfant (et pas pour rendre service aux parents), pour son bien être.
J'ai toujours expliqué aux parents ma (mes) manières de faire, libre à eux de l'appliquer ou pas.
En attendant, chez moi, les enfants dorment en général très bien.
Les parents qui ont plus de mal, savent que, au moins, quand leur enfant est chez "nounou", il sera en pleine forme parce son quota de sommeil sera optimisé.
Je remarque moi aussi que de plus en plus de parents se laissent déborder par leurs enfants, en pensant tout leur donner, en cédant facilement parce que peur du jugement, peur de ne pas être aimé etc...
Ce que je ne cesse de leur dire et de leur prouver (puisqu'à la maison tout roule) c'est que leur enfant est capable et est très intelligent puisqu'il sait faire ( la part des choses entre chez ''nounou'' et quand il est avec ses parents).


----------



## angèle1982 (12 Septembre 2022)

Idem les petits font très bien la différence entre chez nous et les PE qui eux n'y arrivent pas du tout !!! et çà me fait un peu rire mais c'est comme çà ... maintenant je ne mets pas tous les parents dans le même sac heureusement pour nous ... et les bébés ont toujours super bien dormis chez moi également mais les PE suivraient chez eux ce serait aussi un plus pour nous mais surtout pour le bien-être de leur bébé ou enfant !!! combien ici doivent tout recommencer après le WE passé chez papa maman ou encore pire 1 semaine ou 2 chez mamie qui laisse tout faire ??? voilà ...


----------



## Nany88 (12 Septembre 2022)

D'accord avec Angèle sur tout. 
Pour ma part je suis très très patiente cela fait parti de mon travaille, par contre le parents admet de lui MM avoir mal fait pour le sommeil, il me dise qu'il ont tenter mais je n'y crois pas, le papa est au bout du rouleau, la nuit également il ne dort pas. 
Je ne suis qu'à 2 semaines cetrt mais j'ai l'œil pour savoir si sa va le faire ou non, du coup je demande pour savoir si vous avez déjà eu ce type de pb plus longtemps encore. 
Le best épuisé épuisé, moi cava encore mais je me vois pas faire sa encore 2 ou 3 mois, si le pe ne fait pas d'efforts de sont côté, sa ne sera pas moi qui vais le faire... 
Lorsqu'il joue il est calme tout va bien au moment du dodo il crie très très fort, d'où la transition ds le transat pour y aller en douceur je fonctionne comme sa pour tout les petits en difficulté de sieste,.... Bb c'est adapté et habitué à mois des le 3eme jours il bien ds mes bras grand sourire il n'a pas peur, le pb c le dodo que ce soir chez moi ou chez le pe, le pe est au bout du bout.... Enfin on verra bien fin de mois pour un 1er bilan


----------



## Nany88 (12 Septembre 2022)

Ouii les retours de week-end et vacs, c'est la cata très souvent pour les enfants Bb qui ont déjà du mal


----------



## nounoucat1 (12 Septembre 2022)

Les parents qui ont peur des pleurs de leur bb craignent qu'il se fasse du mal. Qu'il decrenche un problème dans son corps. Il faut bien admettre que les pleurs d'un bb paraissent toujours très longs.
A mon avis il faut coucher ce bb en dernier pour pouvoir rester un peu près de lui .en faisant des petits bruits de bouche ou une douce berceuse chantée d'une belle voix mélodieuse.si tu n'as pas la voix une boîte a musique comme rituel . Des petites caresses sur le visage sur une main tenue doucement et dans le noir.
Il y a un truc qui marche c'est la couverture a emmailloter par contre je ne sais pas s'il en existe d'été.
Par contre tu es seule a savoir si tu auras la patience de continuer ce contrat. Et ne t'occupe pas de ce qui se passe chez les parents. Trouve ta solution c'est possible. J'ai eu plein de petits qui ne dormaient bien que chez nous . Il faut instaurer une routine le midi.


----------



## Chantou1 (12 Septembre 2022)

Ma collègue qui a le bébé de 10 mois qui a bu du coca dans son bib lors du 1er entretien

Alors …

Les parents « il ne dort pas de la journée bla-bla-bla « 

Petite précision …  c’est leur 2eme !

Donc évidemment DORT chez ma collègue et elle lui explique ce qu’elle fait … SURTOUT lui donner un repas complet et pas qu’un yaourt compote et gâteau

OUI OUI vous avez bien lu

Donc ce week-end la maman a fait un effort … de la bledine … c’est déjà nettement mieux et le bébé a donc fait une bonne sieste.

Il n’y a pas de mystère …


----------



## Nany88 (12 Septembre 2022)

Déjà Bb dort beaucoup plus chez moi que chez eux, lorsqu'il arrive à dormir il dort bien, le parent est étonné, je leurs dit tjrs ce que je fait à la maison, 
@nounoucat oui je le garde en dernier avec moi je fais tjrs sa... Et des kil dort hop ds sont lit. 
Non je ne m'occupe pas que de ce qui e passé chez pe mais un peut voir si il suive un peut mes conseils


----------



## Nany88 (12 Septembre 2022)

Et le pe a peur des pleurs car vraiment elle a des pleurs très très hard... 
En 9 ans de métiers jamais vue sa a un point que vendredi  elle pleurer sa m'a fait un sifflement à l'oreille tout le week-end.... 
Le pe a peur je pense qu'il lui arrive quelque chose, car lorsqu'elle pleure elle deviens rouge transpire ect.... Enfin on verra bien


----------



## angèle1982 (12 Septembre 2022)

J'ai eu des tout petits que je mettais au départ dans un landau avec un petit drap pour faire un peu noir et je faisais rouler (donc oui je faisais cet effort pour ces petits) puis très vite c'était le lit dans une nacelle pour qu'ils ne soient pas perdus !!!


----------



## Nany88 (12 Septembre 2022)

J ai eu un petit que j emmailloter mais il avait 2 mois et sa marcher très bien


----------



## Griselda (12 Septembre 2022)

Si ta question c'est "est ce que c'est *sur* qu'un bébé va faire la java durant plusieurs mois si son Parent n'y mets pas du sien?" et bien non il n'y a aucune certitude.
J'ai eut des bébés cododo qui ont dormi chez moi tout de suite, au grand etonnement des Parents.
Certains ont mis plusieurs semaines et il a fallut y aller progressivement.
D'autres encore ont passé un an à systématiquement être colère en le couchant dans le lit mais finissaient par s'endormir en moins de 5 minutes.
Il n'y a pas de boule de cristal pour te répondre.

Ce qui est difficile c'est qu'on ne peut pas savoir combien de temps ça va durer tant que ça n'est pas rentré dans l'ordre.
Que c'est d'autant plus difficile à supporter quand on a 3 autres petits qui risque d'être dérangé par ce chahut. C'est 3 fois plus de pression pour nous car il ne s'agit pas juste d'avoir du calme dans nos oreilles à nous mais du temps de repos pour nos loulous ainsi que le bébé lui même.

Mais, j'ai l'intime conviction, que si je couche un bébé en me disant "groumf, Parents égoïstes qui ne se sont pas fait violence en apprenant les règles à ce bébé qu'il doit s'endormir seul, du coup c'est sur que ce bébé va mettre des plombes à l'apprendre" ben il y a 90% de chance que ce bébé obéisse à ma conviction qu'il n'est pas capable de le faire.
Donc soit j'arrive à faire confiance en ce bébé pour qu'il puisse s'y faire et je l'y aide et par la même occasion pour mettre toutes les chances de notre côté j'essaie d'aider les Parents à comprendre ce qui est difficile pour eux (parce que s'ils m'en parlent c'est que le sujet est open, espèrent peut être de l'aide justement) car alors s'ils vont dans la même direction ça sera peut être plus facile. Soit je suis trop convaincu (à tort ou a raison peu importe) que ça ne va pas le faire et j'arrête le contrat.
Il n'y a pas de honte à dire que là ça ne nous convient pas. 
Tu ne seras pas une vilaine Nounou d'arrêter, tout comme ils ne sont pas de vilains PE de n'avoir pas réussis tout seul à faire preuve de courage parental avec leur tout petit, tout comme ce bébé n'est pas un méchant bébé qui ne veut pas dormir seul.

Voilà j'espère que nous avons pu t'aider.
Quoi qu'il arrive tu auras eut du soutient car oui un bébé qui crie, pleure, hurle, cela peut être TRÈS éprouvant même quand c'est notre métier.


----------



## Nany88 (12 Septembre 2022)

Ouii merci les filles, la sieste c tjrs compliquer, exemple la j ai un nouvelle petit 15 mois, elle dort qu'avec la main de maman chez elle, et chez moi tout va bien je la met et El dort seul. 
Je sais que chaque enfants est différent et que ce qui ce passe chez pe n aïs pas forcément chez nous mais, kan c complexe on demande des conseils ect... 
Merci les filles.


----------



## angèle1982 (12 Septembre 2022)

La main de maman ??? elle est bien bonne celle-là n'importe quoi elle n'a que çà à foutre cette maman ??? bref si tout se passe bien chez vous c'est bien le principal mais encore une bel exemple d'idiotie je ne comprends pas ces mamans si elles ont du mal à couper le cordon elles prennent un congés parental c'est fait pour çà aussi !!!


----------



## Nany88 (12 Septembre 2022)

Tout à fait d accord comme je dit tjrs si maman n'est pas prête il faut rallonger le congé parental C tt, mais oui oui la main de maman 1h et ensuite elle espérer que je face la même chose je lui e'er expliquer que non


----------



## violetta (12 Septembre 2022)

Angèle,  je ne vois pas trop le problème. 
Si ce petit a besoin de la main de sa maman pour s'endormir, c'est quoi qui vous gêne ?
Ça se passe bien chez son am..et quand bien même...
C'est pas facile d'etre parent, on fait des erreurs aussi, personne n'est parfait.
Je vous sens pleine d'amertume, pourquoi tant de haine envers les parents,  si si je vous assure, quand je vous lis j'ai vraiment cette impression. Comme si vous aviez besoin de vous décharger sur le forum.
Je sais bientôt la quille pour vous , vous lâchez certainement tout ce que vous n'avez pas pu dire  durant vos dernières années mais  un tout petit peu d'indulgence...


----------



## violetta (12 Septembre 2022)

Comme si c'etait facile de se séparer de son enfant
Pfffff on voit bien que certaines ne savent pas ce que c'est d'aller bosser et de devoir confier son bébé. 
Franchement des fois ça m'enerve ce genre de discours.
Un congé parental, ouais, bien sûr,  comme si c'etait si simple.


----------



## angèle1982 (12 Septembre 2022)

Violetta pour info j'ai laissé mon fils ainé à 2 mois chez une nounou en qui je donnais toute ma confiance et j'en ai pas fait tout un fromage !!! autrefois les parents n'étaient pas sur leur enfant sans arrêt pas le temps de tenir une main pendant 1h 🤣 quand il y en avait 4 ou 5 ou 6 voir plus et parfois 13 comme une famille que j'ai connu !!! alors non je ne me décharge en rien mais des parents j'en côtoie aussi et oui certains font n'importe quoi et oui le congés parental est fait pour çà juste à faire leurs calculs si elles peuvent se passer de leur salaire ... et vous aussi vous vous énervez donc voilà !!! et j'ai toujours dit à mes PE ce que je pensais ... de l'indulgence pour des PE qui font n'importe quoi et chez qui l'enfant a du mal à s'habituer !!! bref chacune pense ce qu'elle veut ...


----------



## Nany88 (12 Septembre 2022)

Pour ma part j ai était des 2 côté j ai laisser ma fille Bb et je suis am également donc je sais très bien ce que c'est d'avoir travaillé à l'extérieur. 
Moi ce que je vois ces que le parent crois souvent que l assmat doit tout régler leurs pb qu'ils ont mal fait. 
Beaucoup beaucoup de parent de nos jours compte sur l assmat pour faire tout le boulot, moi je dit tjr aux parent qu'on est une équipe et que si sa ce passe mal à la maison on trouve des solutions à 2 et ont reproduit les même choses chez moi comme chez eux . 
On a comme même droit de dire notre point de vue pourquoi dire des Pff ou autre mots, nous sommeues en treian de discuter pas de juger  
Moi avec tt les parents avec ki je signe des lois à l'avance je les prévient directement. Ils faut bien habituer Bb à dormir seul dans le lit ect.... Car il y a des. Chose ke nous ne pouvons pas faire lorsqu'on garde 4 enfants ect....


----------



## NounouNat2 (12 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir,
J'ai eu des bébés cododo et j'en ai encore.
Je l'ai moi même fais avec mon dernier enfant, alors que je ne l'avais pas fais pour les deux premiers. C'était une enfant trèèès en demande de contact, qui était aussi très tendue. L'accouchement avait été difficile.
J'étais alors en appartement, je ne voulais pas que les voisins (notamment une infirmière) profitent des pleurs de mon bébé et de toute façon, mon mari, mes deux autres enfants et moi même ne pouvions fermer l'oeil. Ses pleurs étaient très stridents et vraiment éprouvants. Elle a finit par faire ses nuits seule, dans son lit  et dans sa chambre à l'âge de 2 ans. Nous n'avions que cette solution pour pouvoir se reposer un peu.
Nous étions pourtant pleins de principes d'éducation qui ont volé en éclats avec notre enfant.
Donc, je comprends et ne juge pas les PE, (je rejoins Violetta), qui font surtout ce qu'ils peuvent.
Les enfants qui sont accueillis chez moi, finissent toujours par dormir seuls, pour certains cela peut prendre beaucoup de temps. Pour ceux qui ont besoin de ma présence, une chambre leur est réservée, pour laisser le ou les autres dormir.
JE débute par le transat à côté de moi, ou une poussette en tenant la main, puis j'enlève ma main, mais garde le bébé toujours près de moi, lorsque je le sens détendu, je tente la chambre avec lumière et musique douce. Les bruits blancs marchent bien ! Petit à petit, je quitte la pièce.
Certains ont eu besoin d'un mois, d'autres de 3 mois. Je n'ai jamais eu plus.
JE m'adapte et ça ne me dérange pas, cela fait parti de mon métier. Le but, pour moi avant tout, c'est que tout le monde soit détendu. Bébé cododo, mes autres accueillis et moi.


----------



## angèle1982 (12 Septembre 2022)

Voilà NounouNat2 vous avez tout dit votre 3ème avait un petit soucis suite à un accouchement difficile !!! aviez-vous vu un ostéopathe à l'époque car il parait que çà fonctionne bien ? en tout cas qd il y a un soucis quelconque çà peut se comprendre mais la plupart du temps c'est quand même dû aux parents qui portent sans arrêt leur bébé où dorment avec et sans que l'enfant est quoi que ce soit c'est la maman qui crée ce problème et surtout elle ne pense pas à la personne qui devra s'occuper de son enfant à la reprise de son travail  ... j'ai eu que très très rarement de problèmes avec les bébés que j'ai accueillis car j'avais la même approche que les parents sur l'éducation et la façon de faire ils savaient que je n'acceptais pas tout de leur part !!! maintenant si vous avez la place pour mettre un bébé pleureur dans une chambre à part c'est super mais toutes les ass mat ne peuvent le faire donc c'est plus compliqué pour elles ! une amie collègue avait une maman qui allaitait elle a tenu 3 mois la maman ne voulait rien savoir et puis au bout de ces 3 mois la petite s'est enfin habituée chez nounou car sinon elle aurait arrêté le contrat car aucune aide de cette maman !!!


----------



## NounouNat2 (12 Septembre 2022)

Angele, nous avons vu un osteopathe et même un ORL, pensant que notre enfant avait un soucis de surdité pour "hurler" autant. Nous avons même pensé au RGO, mais non, aucun problème et heureusement ! Juste une petite très en demande et très angoissée. Elle a 11 ans maintenant, c'est une enfant très vive, mais aussi anxieuse, même si les cours de théâtre et de relaxation l'aident un peu.
Pour les chambres, lorsque nous avons fait notre agrandissement, j'ai préféré les chambres pour les accueillis à la salle de jeux, pour, d'une part, préservé l'intimité de mes enfants et d'autre part, pour ne plus à avoir à monter et descendre les escaliers.
Je sais que ce n'est pas toujours possible pour des AM d'avoir assez de place.
Quand je n'avais pas ces deux pièces de plus, je gardais les enfants qui ne dormaient pas seuls, au salon avec moi, le temps qu'ils apprennent à dormir sans ma présence.
Oui, il y a des mamans qui ont du mal à se détacher, qui aiment sentir leur bébé tout contre elles, en permanence, mais comment leur en vouloir ? La petite enfance passe si vite !


----------



## Lili45 (12 Septembre 2022)

Je suis un peu choquée aussi par cet acharnement sur les PE... ils sont avant tout maman,  papa, découvrent souvent ce rôle.  Ils apprennent,  ils se trompent, prennent conseils à droite à gauche et essayent ce qui leur semble le mieux pour leur enfant...
Je suis AM et aussi PE employeur et je me demande souvent si l' AM de mon fils parlent de moi comme ça avec ses collègues.
Quand mon fils est né j'ai tout de suite essayé de penser à ses débuts chez l'AM. A ce qui serait le mieux pour là bas.  Mais clairement ce n'était pas le mieux pour mon enfant et moi à ce moment là. J'ai essayé de prendre des bonnes habitudes en pensant boulot mais il y avait un décalage avec mon cœur de maman..


----------



## Nany88 (13 Septembre 2022)

*Lili45 nous avons le droit de discuter de ce qui ne va pas dans le comportement des pe, les parents aussi entre eux parle de nous je vous assure, j ai une maman qui me dit tout ce que sa collègue dit de son assmat donc je ne vois pas où est le mal de dire que certain parents attendent clairement que l assmat fasse tout le boulot C tout *


----------



## angèle1982 (13 Septembre 2022)

Lili45 vous avez mis votre enfant chez une collègue alors que vous êtes ass mat et vous vous posez des questions je ne comprends pas trop !!!


----------



## LadyA. (13 Septembre 2022)

Je ne comprends pas en fait : les parents sont épuisés,  les enfants énervés par manque de sommeil,  mais jamais le p.e ne se remet en question. Pire, ils ont des exigences pour l'endormissement du gamin. Mais prenez un congé parental et ne nous refilez pas vos enfants hurleurs 😁
Perso, chez moi les enfants dorment, pas ou peu de souci,  alors que chez eux, c'est la misère. ..


----------



## Titine15 (13 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour
Alors moi jusqu'à présent pas trop de pb avec les siestes à part avec un loulou de presque 2 ans. Je m'explique il a des vomissements émotionnels que j'avais réglé en janvier après les vacances de Noël comme par hasard et là bingo ça reprend après les vacances d'été. Pendant les vacances c'est h24 dans les bras pour l'endormir ou non c'est h24. Après qui doit gérer tout ça c'est bibi. Donc arrivé un moment, ils sont bien gentils mais ça saoule. J'en arrive à un point où j'en ai ras le bol grave et c'est peu de le dire. Étant déjà passé par ce genre de situation il y a 6 mois, je me dis ben merde tant d'efforts pour que chaque vacances ça recommence ça ne vaut pas le coup d'y mettre tant d'efforts si c'est réduit à néant à chaque vacances. Tout ça pour dire que les parents après posent à tord qu'on est magicienne ou je ne sais quoi. Ben non on ne l'est pas et les bonnes habitudes si durement gagnées doivent perdurer chez eux sinon c'est un cycle sans fin.
Bonne après-midi


----------



## violetta (13 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour.
Je trouve que ce forum (bon, je ne connais que celui-là) devient de plus en plus un défouloir contre les parents.
Franchement, si j'étais une maman en recherche d'une assmat et que je tombais sur certaines discussions, je me poserais des questions ???
J'sais pas si c'est nous rendre service de les casser de cette façon.
J'ai bientôt 59 ans, et vous croyez quoi ??? Je suis de la génération où les enfants obéissaient, étaient polis, pas de caprices, et on ne discutait pas une heure pour leur expliquait la vie.
Quand je vois aujourd'hui les parents complètement dépassés par leur progéniture,  a leur demander leur avis sur tout, à les observer, impuissants devant les caprices, a leur céder tout sans oser leur dire "non" et pensant "est-ce-que mon enfant va m'aimer si je lui dis non"
Il y a qqs années,  on ne se posait pas ces questions.
Alors, oui, je suis comme certaines à me poser des questions sur toutes ces nouvelles pédagogies qui parait-il, feront de nos enfants des adultes confiants, sûrs,  avec une bonne estime d'eux mêmes,  mieux armés.
Alors pourquoi pas....j'attends de voir(je ne vous cache pas que je suis plutôt sceptique).
Alors, pour ma part, j'ai pris mon parti d'être dans l'écoute,  la tolérance, la comprehension, au lieu d'être dans la critique continuellement.
Je constate comme vous mais que faire, on ne va pas se battre, s'épuiser à toujours et encore critiquer tel ou tel comportement. 
C'est juste comme ça. 
C'est la société qui évolue,  on y peut rien.
Alors pour celles qui jugent sans cesse les parents et bien, je vous souhaite bien du courage car je ne pense pas que cela s'améliore.
Je pense qu'il est plus facile de voir les choses autrement pour continuer a faire ce métier sinon, il vaut mieux en changer.
Voilà,  c'etait mon humeur du jour qui n'est pas top.
Rien que ce matin, quand j'entends à la radio qu'une école va fermer a cause de problables débordements de supposés supporters de foot...(de plus j'adore le foot)!
Non mais où va-t'on...
Tout part à vau-l'eau.
Et encore un incendie en gironde.
Notre planète en a marre de la bande d'abrutis que nous sommes!
Bon violetta, on se calme...


----------



## NounouNat2 (13 Septembre 2022)

Violetta, je vous rejoins sur beaucoup de points et en particulier sur le dernier concernant la planète.
Mon frère est prof, il voit depuis des décennies, les élèves se succéder. Nous avons eu, ce week end des discussions à ce sujet. Il trouve qu'ils sont de moins en moins autonomes et de plus en plus immatures, pourtant me disait-il, ils ont été socialisés tôt, avec la crèche, l'AM  et/ou les parents, puis l'école qui commence tôt. L'enfant est au coeur des préoccupations de tous les instants. Quant à la violence, l'irrespect et le niveau scolaire je n'en parle même pas. Beaucoup de ses collègues jettent l'éponge.
Je suis plus jeune que vous, mais j'ai quelques années au compteur en tant qu'AM. Je constate que les attentes dans notre métier sont de plus en plus nombreuses et quelquefois inappropriées.
Il ne faut pas oublier, que nous avons en accueil, pour l'essentiel, des enfants de 0 à 3 ans. Que nous ne sommes pas des instits (je pense aux PE qui demandent que l'on enseigne, plutôt que l'on éduque).
Le rôle d'une AM, à mon sens est de garantir la sécurité (affective, physique), l'hygiene de l'enfant.
Je suis plutôt de nature ouverte sur certains points, j'accepte et me câle le plus possible sur le rythme des bébés cododo, j'accepte les mamans allaitantes et les couches lavables. J'applique en partie la pensée montessori (car à mon sens, tout n'est pas toujours bon à prendre dans ce courant), MAIS, je me refuse à enseigner l'anglais ou toute autre langue, il y aura l'école et les enseignants dont c'est le rôle pour cela et les PE (s'ils sont bi ou trilingues), Je ne signe pas avec les bébés, même si j'ai quelques notions de par ma formation.
Mon approche du métier est plutôt basé sur un accueil familial (même si cela se perd un peu), dans le respect du rythme de chacun, sans pressions, où les enfants prennent le temps de s'épanouir, de jouer librement,  sans attentes de compétences ou de performances, de découvrir la vie en petit comité. Je vois trop de PE stressés, qui se mettent la pression et la mette de fait, sur leurs enfants, en voulant qu'il sache parler, marcher ou être propre avant l'heure.
La course à la performance dès le berceau, n'en fera pas des ados ou des adultes plus débrouillards, mais peut être des enfants plus stressés, qui seront les adultes de demain, qui enverront tout "valser" tôt ou tard. On en voit déjà les prémices.
Alors oui, le métier a bien changé, certaines le vivent mal, ont eu des déboires, des déconvenues avec les PE, d'où ce ressentiment qui ressort sur les discussions. Il est vrai, que si des PE employeurs lisent certains poste, ils n'auront sans doute pas envie de faire confiance à l'une d'entre nous. La critique est des deux côtés, cela dit. Les medias et certains forums consacrés aux PE employeurs se lâchent également sur les AM.
Il y a des attentes très fortes des deux côtés qu il faudrait réconcilier, pas facile


----------



## angèle1982 (13 Septembre 2022)

Violetta je fais partie des "râleuses" parce que justement quand je vois des collègues en baver avec leurs PE çà me met hors de moi et pourtant depuis de nombreuses années je n'ai pas eu de gros problèmes avec mes PE (sauf ma démission avec une PE imbue de sa personne) parce que justement je ne me laisse plus faire comme au début de ma carrière où il n'y avait pas de mensualisation la CCN a été formidable là-dessus !!! avant on subissait maintenant on peut discuter et plus s'imposer !!! mais c'est un forum et on a le droit de dire ce que l'on pense et si des parents passent par ici et bien au contraire çà leur montrera qu'ils ne font pas tout bien avec leur enfant et que leur nounou n'a pas toujours tord et peut donner de bons conseils !!! et si à l'entretien l'ass mat a expliqué ce qu'elle voulait accepter ou pas venant des parents il y aurait moins de soucis ! car certaines pour éviter de se retrouver sans enfant prennent tout et n'importe quoi ... Si nous n'avions aucun soucis et que nous écrivions des sujets juste sur des problèmes de calculs de CP mensualisation et bien ce serait super chouette ...


----------



## nounoucat1 (13 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir il y a aussi tout simplement un fait dont il faut tenir compte . Un forum c'est l'espoir de trouver des solutions a des problèmes auprès de collègues. 
C'est plus rare de faire un post pour dire mes accueillis sont formidables et leurs parents aussi .mais bien-sûr que ça arrive souvent 
Si dans ce forum il y a des fameuses des en colère et bien je préfère qu'elles viennent ici exprimer leurs émotions plutôt que de s'énerver sur les petits


----------



## nounoucat1 (13 Septembre 2022)

Raleuses pas fameuses


----------



## Tatynou1 (13 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir tout le monde 

hé bien comme il est dit plus haut, les PE ne se gênent pas non plus pour nous en mettre plein la figure ! ( je reste polie )
allez voir sur le "face de bouc" de notre forum !
bonne lecture


----------



## Tatynou1 (13 Septembre 2022)

Allez lire notamment le post "REPAS FOURNI PAR LES PARENTS J'ADORE" ..... Les PES s'en donne à coeur joie  😨  😨  😨


----------



## Nany88 (13 Septembre 2022)

@Tatynou1 mdr je dit fesse de bouc moi 🤣🤣🤣🤣😂😋


----------

